# puppy is hard work. i'm so tired



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Ha ! love the videos ! I feel your pain! I wonder what I use to do with my time because now all I do is sweep the floor brush the poodles, wash the poodles wipe the poodles, clean up poodle accidents, pick up pieces torn apart by poodles mouths, let the poodles in, let the poodles out , sweep the floor ,etc


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

The video are a blast! Lots of energy for sure!


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Wow, she's a crazy lil' pup! So cute. I remember the puppy zoomies... but with my lab... haha, not fun for anyone!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Holy mackeral. Why don't you join agility classes? That dog would ROCK (and use some of that energy). LOL Remember training is mental energy and mental energy is just as effective if not more so than physical energy.  She is adorable. If she wasn't, I'd go mad, too. LOL


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

outwest said:


> Holy mackeral. Why don't you join agility classes? That dog would ROCK (and use some of that energy). LOL Remember training is mental energy and mental energy is just as effective if not more so than physical energy.  She is adorable. If she wasn't, I'd go mad, too. LOL


I think I am going to give agility a try, in case she might enjoy it. Doesn't hurt that she'd burn off some more energy. She's 6 months now so I guess she could start the puppy classes. Problem is the agility crowd is hardcore and I just want something casual, for fun. The Zoom Room here rents their indoor facility for reasonable rates, me and some folks on my street and my group walk have been chatting regular group sessions. I do have a good clue that she might take to agility from the way Syd likes to hurdle over Sophie the Italian Greyhound over and over while poor Sophie cowers and Sophie's human yells "Bad Sydney! Bad Sydney!"

One thing I don't like, the Zoom Room requires bordetella vax which I hadn't planned on, but afaik that vax isn't a worrisome one.

Sydney really is a little hellcat, several neighbors don't let her near their dogs anymore because while she's not in the least aggressive, many folks don't like their dogs getting jumped on like George the Frenchie in one of those vids. George is cool with it, he seems to consider Syd one of his "women", he gets really aggressive if another male gets near her. (George isn't fixed.)


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

taem said:


> I think I am going to give agility a try, in case she might enjoy it. Doesn't hurt that she'd burn off some more energy. She's 6 months now so I guess she could start the puppy classes. *Problem is the agility crowd is hardcore and I just want something casual, for fun. *The Zoom Room here rents their indoor facility for reasonable rates, me and some folks on my street and my group walk have been chatting regular group sessions. I do have a good clue that she might take to agility from the way Syd likes to hurdle over Sophie the Italian Greyhound over and over while poor Sophie cowers and Sophie's human yells "Bad Sydney! Bad Sydney!"
> 
> One thing I don't like, the Zoom Room requires bordetella vax which I hadn't planned on, but afaik that vax isn't a worrisome one.
> 
> Sydney really is a little hellcat, several neighbors don't let her near their dogs anymore because while she's not in the least aggressive, many folks don't like their dogs getting jumped on like George the Frenchie in one of those vids. George is cool with it, he seems to consider Syd one of his "women", he gets really aggressive if another male gets near her. (George isn't fixed.)


Oh my goodness, I remember I was talking to this one lady that I'd like to enroll my dog in agility for fun (a few years ago) and she blankly told me "Agility is not a hobby, it's a lifestyle. You can't just take agility classes for fun like once a week." 
Yep, some people are hardcore..


----------



## RubyRuby (Nov 7, 2011)

What an adorable little fireball of a pup. I can see why you posted video; still photos would not do her justice. Especially love the video of her blasting around the beach. She looks like the happiest dog on the planet! From one exhausted puppy parent to another, hang in there


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

She looks like a handful all right! 

Sure, working in Agility, Flyball, or some other fun, active dog sport would be great, whether you approach it casually or with competition in mind. But yeah, working on some simple control activities would stimulate her mind and make her easier to handle overall. Look up "It's Yer Choice" on YouTube, and / or order the oft-recommended DVD "Crate Games" for a start.

She hid tripe in your bed?? Oh dear! She must be a picky eater then, because around here a chunk of tripe would not exist approximately forty-five seconds after the bowl hit the floor. :biggrin:

Good luck with your little fireball!

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The zoom room is great! We have one here and I have taken the agility class 'for fun'. Try it! Bordetello isn't a problem vaccine. I had to get Bonnie one for the zoom room.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol now that is a high energy pup! Very cute, but I'm sure it wears you out!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

She has such a nice face for a mini. LOVE her coloring. She's a beautiful pup. As others have said, physical exercise is important but mental exercise can go equally as far in burning off excess energy. I highly recommend teaching a "place" command. It's incredibly useful in getting dogs to settle down and stay in one spot.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is the crazy thing though -- Sydney is not considered a high energy type by her breeder. I shudder to think of what a high energy pup would be like. I really don't think I'd be capable of giving a dog with a lot more energy a happy life, because I have things to do, like work and sleep and eat and stuff.

I guess you could always get one of these though lol.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

OMGosh...I love her!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

She is just like Charlie. Only Charlie is 9 lbs but he is becoming a handful now. I don't know what happen but he turns to be a hellcat starting after his third month's birthday. Time for training I believe. 

She looks handfull but she is so cute!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Taem, I like the treadmill idea, one of the training place here actually uses that if they can't walk him outside. That would really tire Charlie out but not teaching him good manners, which he needs more I think.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Taem,
I feel for you as I'm doing the same too. More so now than before. Our puppy is growing up. After the training and agility, I'm sure she will calm down.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

And now, poison oak. On me that is. She's fine.

THANKS PUPPIE!!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL! Funny cartoon, and so fitting.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lol. Love the cartoon. Thats Charlie evil eye today asking me for NV but nope just kibble today. Tough love = good dog.


----------

